
Tesla self-drive mode filmed 'endangering passengers' - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34603364
======
Shivetya
Only proves that people expect too much out of technology and that it is
oversold by those peddling it. We have not reached the point where this
technology can outwit stupid.

